# JR Smith Day 1



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From the RMN



> Just about everyone has one in the Western Conference.
> 
> But not the Nuggets.
> 
> ...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

great...so andre and boykins will continue to play together...nice! :nonono:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

wait for the season to start....is someone steps in a proves to be a good 2 guard then you wont have to see the two point guards on together.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

jr smith is a kid, he's only a year older then me, he played really well his rookie season in NO, then kind of fell off the 2nd year. I hope he gets off to a really good start with denver and his new jerz # 1.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> new jerz # 1.


I wonder if he picked this jersey # because his hero Baron wore it in NO.

JR better shape up. Now he's saying he's not a morning person (something Baron once said when he missed a morning team meeting in NO). Well he'd better become one or he'll be on Karl's bench. I'm hoping this kid will get serious about making it in the league. Can't get by on just his sheer athleticism. It's not all about making Sportscenter for your highlight dunks JR. Wake up dude.

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5086980,00.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I wonder if he picked this jersey # because his hero Baron wore it in NO.
> 
> JR better shape up. Now he's saying he's not a morning person (something Baron once said when he missed a morning team meeting in NO). Well he'd better become one or he'll be on Karl's bench. I'm hoping this kid will get serious about making it in the league. Can't get by on just his sheer athleticism. It's not all about making Sportscenter for your highlight dunks JR. Wake up dude.
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5086980,00.html


I've read elsewhere that he is working as hard as a normal player, but Karl wants him to work like a superstar, hence the message through the media


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

To me, that shows that Karl thinks the kid COULD be a superstar, which bodes well for the Nuggs.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> wait for the season to start....is someone steps in a proves to be a good 2 guard then you wont have to see the two point guards on together.


Ohh yes we will, you don't know how Karl works. :sigh: And since when is JET a 2 guard?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Ohh yes we will, you don't know how Karl works. :sigh: And since when is JET a 2 guard?


Since statisticly he gets all his points at the 2


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> To me, that shows that Karl thinks the kid COULD be a superstar, which bodes well for the Nuggs.


well, actually many people compare him to kobe at the same age. so the potential is still very much there...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

JR with a really good game tonight against Utah. :clap: 

9-14fg, 8-13 3%, 26pts.


----------

